# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Anabolen

## apharma

Hallo sportfanaten!

Mocht er interesse zijn voor anabole steroïden, groeihormoon of andere producten, stuur mij dan een PM (persoonlijk bericht)

mvg, Anabolic Pharma

----------


## zimonzlot

Tsja.....zomaar enkele nadelen van anabolen

Acne
Ontwikkeling van borsten (gynecomastie) door oestrogeenvorming
Levertumoren, Levercirrose en geelzucht kunnen optreden (vooral bij een overdosis van orale steroïden, die twee keer door de lever komen bij inname)
Pijn in maag – en darmkanaal en mogelijke bloedingen
Vergroting van de prostaat bij mannen (moeilijkheden bij urineren, sommige ‘anabole sporters' hebben sondes nodig om te urineren)
Optreding van ‘striemen’ in de huid door de fenomenaal snel groeiende spiermassa
Opgezwollen gezicht door vasthouden van water (problemen in de osmoseregeling)
Vergrote kans op hartaandoeningen
Hoge bloeddruk en afname van de goede cholesterol
Nierziektes en nierstenen
Bij mannen kunnen testikels tijdelijk een kleinere vorm aannemen indien er geen voorzorg voor wordt getroffen (proviron, pregnyl)
Bij mannen verhoogt het de kans op impotentie.
Stoornissen in de bloedstolling (tromboses)
Kans op cataract
Mensen die genetische kwalen hebben geërfd van hun ouders kunnen ook eerder last krijgen van deze kwalen. Een eigenschap van steroïden is dan ook dat het lichaamsfuncties versnelt. Genetica spelen ook een rol bij het ondervinden van eventuele negatieve eigenschappen.

----------


## apharma

Klopt helemaal. Hoewel veel van die nadelen te voorkomen zijn door op de juiste manier ermee om te gaan zijn anabolen natuurlijk alles behalve gezond.
Wel ben ik van mening dat serieuze sporters al een stuk gezonder leven dan de gemiddelde mens (denkend aan gezond eten, niet roken, niet drinken, geen drugs etc etc) en dat je daardoor al een hele andere basis hebt dan iemand die geen serieuze sporter is.
Wij adviseren onze sporters altijd om bloedtesten te doen en tijdens een kuur en ook daarbuiten natuurlijk geen zuipfestijnen bij te wonen enzovoort.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ apharma,
Wat een vooroordeel  :EEK!: 
Ik ken serieuze sporters die wel degelijk roken, naar de Mac gaan, drinken etc...juist omdat ze sporten en hun lichaam het dus beter aan zou kunnen dan niet serieuze of niet sporters... 

In elk geval kan een ieder beter gezond eten, bewegen en niet gezonde dingen me mate nemen dan anabolen nemen... daarbij in topsport is er een doping regeling, dus beter op eigen kracht dan gepakt worden tijdens een onverwachte controle lijkt mij zo  :Wink:

----------


## gilbertgilbert

Ik had een vraagje en wat info nodig indien mogelijkik wil weer een kuurtje gaan doen ik wil wat vet verbranden en spieren opbouwen maar niet dat PUFFY gedoe....
Wat kan ik het beste nemen?????en hoeveel per dag ml?

Mvg Gilbert.

----------


## gilbertgilbert

Ik had een vraagje en wat info nodig indien mogelijkik wil weer een kuurtje gaan doen ik wil wat vet verbranden en spieren opbouwen maar niet dat PUFFY gedoe....
Wat kan ik het beste nemen?????en hoeveel per dag ml?

----------


## Alex

Anabolen de weg naar succes of roofbouw op je lichaam? Het antwoord op deze vragen: https://bodybuildingblog.nl/anabolen

----------

